# Coder Needed ASAP F/T



## MariaValenzuela (Oct 7, 2013)

My company is in need of strong Coder for our Othropeadic office.  Does not need ortho experience but knowledge of E/M, DME, Injections, and Surgery coding.  We are a busy practice, applicants must be able to work independently, meet EOM deadlines, and have confidence in their coding.  This is a Fulltime positions with benefits in Gilbert, AZ not remote.  If interested please contact me at mvalenzuela@mezonaortho.com


----------



## kaghardt (Oct 12, 2013)

I am currently a Registered Medical Assistant, CPR, certified. Work in a large group that does consist of Ortho.  I am scheduled to take my final exam for my state liscense for coding on November 2, 2013.  I am a current member of AAPC, my member number is 01292422.  I have over 30 years experience in the medical field, and experience in coding.  I live in Oklahoma, and would be interested in doing your coding on line if possible.  I am 52 years old and do not have any children at home.  I am self motivated, very efficient, very detailed.  If you are interested in my response to your application, I will gladly send you my resume.  Thank you for your time.

Kelley Gerhardt
kaghardt5@gmail.com


----------

